# Teichneubau - steiniger Boden



## ocati (21. Aug. 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben! 

Bin neu hier und habe schon viel Interessantes gelesen. Klasse Forum - ungelogen !!!!!

Ich bin umgezogen und habe beim neuen Haus einen kleinen Teich dabei - dieser ist ca 130cm tief - 2m lang und 1.5 ma breit. Ne kleine Planzenzone  ist auch dabei - Goldfische und Shubunkins. So - und diesen kleinen Teich möchte ich vergrößern. 
Vergrößern bedeutet - 5m lang - 2m breit und etwas tiefer. Untergrung ist sehr serh steinig und daher wollte ich fragen was ich denn, nachdem ich gebuddelt habe auf den Boden rauftun kann das auch gleichzeitig zum modellieren der Form geeignet ist. Ich sehe auf den Bilder hier immer wieder so eine rotbraune Erde? 
Was ist das genau - und wo bekomme ich so etwas? 


Entschuldigt wenn das eine doofe Frage ist  - im Alten Haus hatten wir Lehmboden - das war wirklich klasse zum "designen" der form. 


Bedanke mich und freue mich auf eure Antworten 


mfg Hans


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Hallo Hans.

:willkommen bei uns im Forum.

"Rauftun" auf die grobe Teichform kann man Sand. Dieser hält jedoch nicht an den steileren Stellen.
Das beste ist, Du modellierst den Teich so gut es geht vor (spitze Steine und Dellen entfernen/auffüllen), bringst am Boden eine Lage Sand ein und dann über die ganze Teichgrube ein wirklich gutes Vlies. Naturagart hat ein 1000g Vlies. Dieses ist für extreme Baustellen erste Wahl. 

Ansonsten kannst Du die Grube natürlich auch mit Kaninchendraht armieren und dann mit Mörtel "verputzen".

Vielleicht hast Du ja auch mal ein Bild von der Grube? Dann kann man auch gezieltere Ratschläge geben.


----------



## h-th (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*



ocati schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben!
> 
> Bin neu hier und habe schon viel Interessantes gelesen. Klasse Forum - ungelogen !!!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Hans,

falls du immer noch nach einer Lösung für dein Problem suchst, dann schau dir mal meine Webseite an.

Schöne Grüße Toni


----------



## ocati (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Hallo mal wieder! 

 

Danke für die Infos wegen dem Boden. Ich hab mir einige Möglichkeiten angesehen und hab folgendes ausgewählt. Die Steine die ich im und am Boden habe sind nicht gerade rießig und so werde ich sie so gut es eben möglich ist raussortieren - kann ich dannach ja auch Prima am Ufer usw verwenden. Zusatzlich zum Fließ werde ich dann auch noch ein bisschen Sand auf den Untergrund geben-  denke so 5cm sollten reichen um der  Folie ein "behagliches" Bett zu machen. 

Und das bringt mich dann auch schon zu meiner nächsten Frage: Der Teich wird jetzt nach neuestem Erkenntnisstand 4,4m x 1.8m x 1.5 m groß.  Die Tiefe von 1,5m möchte ich in etwa 2/3 des Teiches erreichen damit es den Fischen im Winter auch gut geht. 
Ich möchte EPDM Folie verwenden da sie weit und breit als die beste Folie gehandelt wird. 

Welche Stärke soll ich denn verwenden?   Gibt es da Grudregeln?  Am Geld solls nicht scheitern, da ich ohnehin nicht "DIE" rießige Fläche brauche. 

Was meint ihr? 


Danke und ganz liebe Grüße ! 

Hans


----------



## karsten. (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Hallo
und :Willkommen2

schau mal hier 

und hier 


mfG


----------



## koikichihelmi (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Hallo Ocati, ich möchte Ihnen vorab sagen, dass Sie, meines Erachtens nach, den Teich etwas tiefer ausheben sollten, da Sie ja noch Sand, Vlies und Folie einbauen müssen.  Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, das eine Teichtiefe von 180cm bis 200cm wohl in der Zukunft eher von Vorteil wäre.  Mit der Wahl der EPDM Folie liegen Sie ganz richtig, denn diese Kautschukfolie ist extrem dehnbar und auch bei kühleren Temperaturen gut zu verlegen.  Ausserdem lassen sich diese Folien auch vom Laien mit Innotec Adheseal problemlos zusammen verbinden, falls man grosse Falten vermeiden möchte.  Falls nicht zuviel Bäume rund um den Teich stehen, deren Wurzeln die Folie in Zukunft durchlöchern könnten, würde ich Ihnen eine Dicke von rund 1mm bis 1,2mm empfehlen, immer vorausgesetzt, dass Sie zuerst Sand und ein gutes Vlies verbauen.
  Viel Spass mit der Verwirklichung Ihres Projektes wünscht

 koikichihelmi aus Ostbelgien


----------



## jolantha (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Hallo, Hans, Bodenablauf eingeplant ???  Würde ich jetzt auch machen, meiner hat keinen, muß immer mit Tauchpumpe rumhantieren


----------



## pyro (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*



ocati schrieb:


> Der Teich wird jetzt nach neuestem Erkenntnisstand 4,4m x 1.8m x 1.5 m groß.







koikichihelmi schrieb:


> Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, das eine Teichtiefe von 180cm bis 200cm wohl in der Zukunft eher von Vorteil wäre.




Ein Teich genau so tief wie breit???? Kann das richtig sein?


----------



## ocati (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Hallo! 

Ja, das mit den Abmesungen stimmt schon. Ist bedingt dadurch das ich auf der einen Seite durch die Hauswand und auf der anderen Seite durch einen gepflasterten Weg eingeschränkt bin. Zu beidem möchte ich auch noch ein bisschen Platz lassen, speziell zu der Hauswand. 
Bedingt durch diese Einschränkungen wird mein Teich eben leider nicht rund sondern Rechteckig. Ist nicht mein Traum, aber was will man machen  
Bedingt durch die Form hab ich auch auf den "langen Seiten" ein Steilufer - sprich senkrecht. Sanft verlaufende Uferlinien sind wegen Platzmangels nicht drin. Dafür mache ich dann auf den kuzen Seiten flache Zonen für Pflanzen usw. 
Jetzt da das Eis mal für ein paar Tage weg ist hab ich mal die Tiefe vom Bisherigen Teich gemessen. Komme auf rund 120cm - das sollte sich dann doch ein wenig erweitern wenn ich neu buddle. Naja, freu mich schon drauf - auch wenns arbeit is  Das Problem mit den Steinen werde ich ganz einfach lösen - warum bin ich nich schon früher drauf gekommen - Ich siebe die erde einfach durch . So spare ich mir den Sand. 

"wann wirds denn endlich wieder warm" 


lg Hans


----------



## sante (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Hallo Hans,

ich kenn zwar die gegebenheiten nicht aber wie siehts aus wenn du vieleicht noch 50cm mit deinem teich in die höhe gehst, bringt mehr volumen und lässt sich prima darauf sitzen. vieleicht ist das ja was für dich ?


----------



## mitch (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

hallo hans,

die idee von jens is ned schlecht 







so ein rand bringt gleich ein paar liter mehr an volumen und hat gewisse vorteile (kapilarsperre, kein nährstoffeintrag von der wiese wenn es mal stark regnet, usw. )

rechteckige teich find ich gut (habe ja 2 davon )


----------



## ocati (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Das ist ein interessanter Vorschlag - Danke Jens! 

Werde das mal in erwägung ziehen.

lg Hans


----------



## pyro (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Wie klemmt man die Folie ein wenn man so eine Mauer herumzieht - speziell bei steil abfallendem Ufer??


----------



## mitch (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

hallo,

der fertige rand: 
_https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showpost.php?p=221835&postcount=149_​die folie habe ich so eingeklemmt:
_https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showpost.php?p=221850&postcount=150_​im *thread* sind noch einige solche "*HOWTOs*" - bisher ist noch alles ganz & dicht geblieben  einfach mal durchschmökern


----------



## koifan11 (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Hallo,

seh mal hier nach, die bauen auch Teiche, Haben ganz Interessante Fotos vielleicht können die Dir noch ein paar Tipps geben.http://www.onlineshop-gartenteich.de/teichbau

LG


----------



## marcus18488 (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Hallo, 

bitte daran denken, dass bei einer Mauer um den Teich auch an die Isolierung gedacht wird. Am besten mit Erde anfüllen, sonst kommt der Frost nicht nur von oben auf das Wasser, sondern auch seitlich.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## mitch (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

hallo Marcus,



> Am besten mit Erde anfüllen


 hab ich auch so gemacht 

so nach 2 wintern konnte ich noch keine vermehrte eisbildung am rand wegen der betonsteine feststellen. 

etwas isolierung könnte da natürlich nix schaden


----------



## pyro (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Gute Lösung, muss ich mir überlegen und schaun inwiefern ich sowas auch umsetzen könnte.

Aber wie ist es mit dem Eisdruck auf diese Mauer? Könnte es nicht sein das eine dicke Eisschicht die Mauer sprengt?


Was ist das für ein Rasenteppich? Was spezielles oder einfach vom Campingbedarf?


----------



## mitch (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Hallo Pyro - (hast du auch eine richtigen namen   ), 

also die mauer hält nun seit 2 wintern dem eis stand, ich hatte anfangs auch dieselben bedenken - aber es hält.

der rasenteppich (irgend was billiges aus dem baumarkt) dient nur als trägermaterial für den zement am rand, innen habe ich einfaches unkrautvlies als trägermaterial genommen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/171

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/175


----------



## marcus18488 (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Hallo,

bei mir hält alles seit einigen Jahren und mit dem Eis hatte ich bis jetzt auch keine Probleme. Kann leider im Moment keine guten Bilder machen, da bei uns alles noch mit 30 cm Schnee bedeckt ist. In meinen Albumbildern kannst du ein klein wenig was erkennen.

Habe später noch Pflanzsteine an den Teichrandsteinen angebracht und den Zwischenraum Teich Pflanzsteine mit Erde angefüllt. So ist ein breiterer Rand entstanden

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## sante (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Hallo,

mein teich habe ich voriges jahr umgebaut, er ist jetzt ca.50cm höher als der rasen.
mit eis gab es keine probleme, allerdings ist er auch abgedeckt( da gibt es kein eis ). verwendet habe ich 17,5cm schalsteine und als isolierung 5cm styrodurplatten.


----------



## fränk2 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Hallo Hans! 

bin auch gerade beim bau eines ähnlich großen oder kleinen Teichs. Das Problem mit den Steinen hab ich auch, und die einfachste Lösung hierzu ist einfach aussortieren und dann später wieder zur Ufergestaltung verwenden.
Wie tief ist denn der Teich geworden wollte ich fragen? Bin selbst gerade am graben und nicht sicher wie tief ich werden soll/muss. 

lg Frank


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau - steiniger Boden*

Servus Frank

Herzlich Willkommen



> Bin selbst gerade am graben und nicht sicher wie tief ich werden soll/muss.


Einen Meter mindestens, mehr wäre besser.


----------

